# log4j e-mail appender



## BigBoss (22. Okt 2007)

hi
ich versuche gerade einen smtp appender einzurichten und bekomme immer eine 
javax.mail.MessagingException: Unknown SMTP host

ich kann mich aber über die konsole zu dem server verbinden.
hat einer ne idee woran das liegen kann?
gibt es irgendwelche umgebungsvariabeln die noch gesetzt werden müssen?

gruß & thx BB


----------



## tuxedo (22. Okt 2007)

Tippfehler im Hostnamen ?


----------



## BigBoss (22. Okt 2007)

nein ist ausgeschlossen
ich habs auch mit der ip versucht da kommt die selbe fehlermeldung
ich mache am Anfang von der Anwendung eine LDAP-Abfrage und diese funktioniert einwandfrei
Gruß BB


----------



## tuxedo (22. Okt 2007)

Hmm, seltsam. Könntest das ganze ja mal debuggen ...

- Alex


----------



## BigBoss (23. Okt 2007)

so nach dem ich mal wieder nix geändert habe geht es nun ich hab keine idee was da los war aber naja.
Computer sind auch nur Menschen ^^
thx@alex
Gruß BB


----------

